# Pimple under the surface



## dreamgirl_leah (May 24, 2007)

I can feel a rather large pimple under the surface and right now it just feels like a bump. I was wondering if there was anything I could put on it or do to it so it won't come to the surface and will just reduce back down in size. It is somewhat sore and pretty big.


----------



## Ashley (May 24, 2007)

Do you have any acne spot treatments?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 24, 2007)

Yeah I have some. I can't remember what its called though. Will that work with it being still down deeper?


----------



## farris2 (May 25, 2007)

yes it will,but it could also come to the surface later on.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 25, 2007)

there really is very little you can do for a 'blind' pimple except maybe try to draw it out with a drawing cream or paste. once it surfaces, try to dry it out and shrink it with some benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2007)

you can try tea tree oil, it works great for pimples under the surface, some of mine disappeared over the night.


----------



## lisakelley (May 26, 2007)

The main thing is to not touch it, which is always the hardest part for me!


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

*Be careful not to aggravate it. Don't touch it, over-cleanse it, scrub it, or scratch it. Use lots of soothing skin products, and do a lot of aerobic exercise, making sure that you build up a sweat. Also try holding a nice, cool glass or something similar up against it. *


----------



## Noor_KSA (May 27, 2007)

I agree with magosienne. Tea tree oil works very well, especially if you put it on right before you sleep. but don't put it under your nose because it has a very strong smell.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (May 27, 2007)

Neosporin Antibiotic ointment. It will go away by itself eventually. I used to get tons of these as I have hormonal imbalance. When I started using evening primrose oil capsules..the cysts underneath the surface started to subside..and now I hardly get any at all. When I do..I just dab on some ointment and wait for it to subside.


----------



## ALilGirlOnce (May 27, 2007)

Try some tea tree oil or dilute ACV spot treatment on the pimple. ACV is effective at killing off bacteria. Keep applying daily or twice daily and try not to fuss at it with your fingers (hard I know!).


----------



## kittenmittens (May 27, 2007)

I always find the best thing to do is to just let it come to the surface and expell whatever it needs to get out....it's hard to leave it alone, I know, but you may risk getting scars if you poke and prod at it.


----------



## Aquilah (May 28, 2007)

Definitely leave it a lone... I've had about 2-3 cystic pimples just over the last year, and though I leave them alone all together, I still end up with really tiny scars. Doesn't bother me, but they are irritating until they subside!


----------



## chocobon (May 28, 2007)

Tea tree oil is great!!


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

Mario Badescu Drying Lotion is great for this. Apply at night, gone in the morning.


----------



## realmccoy (May 28, 2007)

Get some epsom salt, pour about a quarter size in the center of a washcloth. Twist the washcloth around the epsom salt crystals, making a little sack. Run hot water over the washcloth (as hot as you can stand) hold it on the bump until it cools off, rewarm the cloth and repeat 3-4 times. This will reduce the inflammation and draw out the infection.

Get a tube of campho phenique (cold sore gel) original yellow tube formula. Put a peasize amount on the bump and cover it with a piece of cotton ball and a bandaid before bed. When you wake up, it will come to surface and you'll be able to hold peroxide on a cotton ball to dry it up. Hope this helps. Note that these remedies only cost about $6 and they work.

good luck.


----------



## semantje (May 28, 2007)

you could try to calm it down with a ice cube, it seems to work a little


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2007)

yep, alot of good advice I read here,

just let it be there and let it disappear, certainly not pick it

I guess you also could use some products which kills the bacteries which are located in the acne.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 8, 2007)

I use tea tree oil after washing my face with really hot water. I put tea tree oil on a q-tip and sorta scrub gently at it so that it will go down to the acne. then I wait for the oil to dry and put on clean and clear persa-gel spot treatment with bp. hth


----------



## Karren (Jun 9, 2007)

I still get those too... never found anything that works to stop them from appearing...

Karren


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 12, 2007)

I get one of these at least once a year...and always in the same spot! On the side of my face, usually the right side.

I'm glad I ran into this thread because now I see I've broken all the advice here!

I usually take a hot wash cloth and just leave it on the pimple until it comes to the surface so I can expel the crap in it. I wait a few days before I do that because by then it's pretty close to emerging. It's never given me permanent scarring but it is definitely not the ideal solution...don't repeat my mistakes!


----------



## newyorkknick (Jun 12, 2007)

where can i buy tea tree oil from?


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 12, 2007)

i find the best thing that i have come across is clearasil active treatment gel, they say it gets rid of pimples etc in 24 hours, i put this on before i go to bed if i have one of these "blind" ones and it will shrink in size dramatically!!! i find it great, but it is about 10 bucks for a really small tube.


----------

